#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新增部落格服務

## 狼王白牙

*即日起對於在狼之樂園論壇，發表文章數在 100 篇以上的會員提供部落格空間*




 :Arrow:  樂園部落格空間有以下特點：

*[*]無需申請*

[spacer=6]本站常態會員均可以獲得。

*[*]朋友分享*

[spacer=6]可以設定好友名單及壞人名單，可以跟朋友共同管理部落格。



*[*]權限設定功能完整*

[spacer=6]一篇文章甚至整個部落格，都可以設定成:

[spacer=6]僅*自己*可閱讀、所有*訪客*均可閱讀、狼之樂園的*註冊會員*可以閱讀、只有*好友*可以閱讀

[spacer=6]以上 4 種權限, 只要部落格並非設置成訪客均可閱讀, 壞人名單是看不到您的部落格的.

*[*]與論壇整合良好*

[spacer=6]有任何最新文章的部落格, 均會顯示在論壇最下方。

[spacer=6]論壇上已經安裝的 bbcode 功能、表情符號, 在部落格上均可以使用。

*[*]提供多種風格選擇*

[spacer=6]目前已提供4種風格, 未來將會新增更多風格。



*[*]個性化選項*

[spacer=6]可編輯部落格上訪客回應字眼, 開啟或關閉任何資訊框。


*[*]細部微調功能強大*

[spacer=6]可以自己改變任何字型、任何色彩, 打造獨一無二的個性化網站。


 :Arrow:  管理規範: 

[spacer=6]由於部落格亦為狼之樂園的一部分, 

[spacer=6]所有註冊條款以及*會員管理通則*在部落格上仍然適用

----------


## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2006 年 12 月 11 日 部落格新增功能暨功能宣導*

*  部落格新增文章分類功能




 使用方法如下*


在發表新的文章時，直接在 "*分區*" 填入分類別即可。

如果在不同的文章中填入相同類別，則系統會自動歸類。





*  好友部落格文章追蹤*

這不是新功能，僅宣導大家多加使用 "*好友名單*" 這項功能

只要加入好友名單，不但某些文章可以只對好友分享....   :Smile:  



而且, 可以追蹤好友發表了什麼新的日誌喔   :Very Happy:  



請大家善用這些功能，記錄日常生活的點點滴滴。

----------

